# hi all disbudded horn bleeding, questions



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

So I have been doing well for a while until today one of my bucklings bud was bloody when I went out to feed I am assuming he knocked on something its not bleeding a lot but its is fresh blood on the bud should I do anything for it at this point with something I might have at home I cant buy anything anywhere until tomorrow if even then we are getting alot of snow right now thanks all for chiming in


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

hi , no he will be fine you should not put any thing on as it might get infected but he will not bleed to death or any thing after awhile it will stop bleeding


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

the weird thing is i thought it was completely healed we did it on the 12th of january crazy but thanks much my daughter was the one that saw it first and thats her show goat for this year so she freaked out a bit lol


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah i got mine dis budded by a vet and she told me that it would bleed cause they tend to jump and bump around and hit it off things cause it to bleed but if i was her i would get scared to


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah especially cuz we do not have a back up lol


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

He's probably getting ready to shed the scabs and might have knocked one off prematurely. He will be ok. If you want you can spray some antibacterial spray on it, but he will be ok. 

Since he has an open wound/cute/whatever I would make sure he has had and is current on his tetanus, if you gave a CD&T shot and then a booster 2-3 weeks later, that does have tetanus in it and he would be covered. I know a breeder who had a doeling get tetanus when she bonked her disbudded head and caused a bit of an open wound/cut.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah he's probably just knocked a scab off. I would spray with blue kote if you have it and watch for infection but should be fine


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Probably knocked a scab off. You can use blood-stop or flour.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Finally some good snow .... 
Like everyone said it's probably a scab but I would hold him and pick at it a bit to make sure. See if the spot(s) are soft.

Reason is the vet could of burned deep enough to of created a hole in his skull and there might be a bit of infection goin on underneath. I had this happen to a goat I bought once. When I pushed on the scab it was soft so I picked at it and it opened up to a whole in her head and an infection.

HTH,


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

the scab is off and he has a bud and all it looks like is bone ie horn so i am assuming it didnt burn too low i will look at it tomorrow again to double check thanks guys


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

and yes we need the snow doesn't mean i enjoy it i am probably the only colorado native that hates the snow but would never probably leave co lol hope all is well with you


----------

